# Weird turkey behavior



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy just moved into a new place in an area a bit more rural than his old digs. Across the road is a large soybean field, now harvested. Next to the soybean field is a house. My buddy's living room picture window faces this soybean field, and because he's seen deer and turkey over there he keeps a pair of binoculars near the TV to check things out. Last week he sees something in the picked field and grabs the binocs. Turns out it's a kid from the house next door. Looks like he's dressed to play a soccer match, and he has a ball, but it's not a soccer ball. Just some generic, dark colored ball. A few days later my buddy sees something in the field and it's a huge gobbler! 25lb bird easy! It walks up to this ball, which the kid had left in the field, and proceeds to puff up and strut around it for a good 10-15 minutes! Who needs expensive, super detailed decoys? Just throw an old ball out there and the gobblers will come to you like puppies!


----------

